# Product liability insurance



## cseger1 (Mar 23, 2007)

Is anyone carrying any kind of liabilty ins. for cheeses or milk? Anybody got any advice?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

We have our farm insurance that covers all our products, including raw milk.

Illegal to sell raw milk cheeses not made in commercial kitchens so we don't.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

You can't get product liability insurance for illegal products. Vicki


----------

